# Top 10 Surprising Superfoods for Super Pets



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

​




> When it comes to your pet’s overall well being, you want to give him a paw up – after all, your Super Pet needs to be running at his best. Rev up your pet’s diet with these Top 10 Superfoods!
> 
> Did you know that there are certain foods referred to as 'Superfoods'? They came by this name for good reason: packed with antioxidants, fiber, vitamins and minerals, and other nutrients, these superfoods help to make us healthier and live longer. And good news – they’re not just for people! Our pets can benefit from the awesome abilities of superfoods as well.
> 
> ...


Read more about the Top 10 Surprising Superfoods for Super Pets at PetGuide.com.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

There's only one food in that list that I would feed my dogs and actually do feed them. I agree with the eggs.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chowder said:


> There's only one food in that list that I would feed my dogs and actually do feed them. I agree with the eggs.


i, too, feed eggs.......they really are a superfood.....none of the others are


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I also still feed fish oil. I ran out early this spring and my dogs coats did show it so I ordered some more. Same thing with my sister as I have to order hers as well. she said her dogs coats were not looking as good as when we both had our dogs on salmon oil.


----------

